# Are you coming to the 2008 MPG?



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm trying to get a head count for Saturday.

Your only choices are "*Yes, I'm coming!*" or  "*I hope to make it next year.*"


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 27, 2008)

I again get to have a very quiet ride with Ed.  I wish he talked a little more.  Maybe this year he'll come out of his shell.[]


----------



## edman2 (Mar 27, 2008)

My son is coming up from Arkansas and we will be there this year. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> I again get to have a very quiet ride with Ed.  I wish he talked a little more.  Maybe this year he'll come out of his shell.[]



Careful what you wish for!!![}][}][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2008)

Clever way to get an approximate head count!!


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Clever way to get an approximate head count!!



Thanks Ed.

So far the No votes are winning by 1 (7 to 8 at the time of this meeting).


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wouldn't miss it for anything. Besides I can be there in 75 minutes.


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 28, 2008)

bump!

As of Friday at 2pm (central time), I have 12 people who are coming to the MPG.

[?][?][?][?]

Some how I think there will be more people...  

Keep voting...


----------



## barkisini (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm driving up tonight so that I don't nod off during lunch.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 28, 2008)

Have fun guys.. I voted for next year.. I REALLY wanted to come down... Mighta even been able to ride most of the way with Ed if I had worked it out right.


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, we had 70 people show up today!!!  That's about a 40% increase from last year's number.  WOW!

Thank you to all who were able to make it.

For those of you who couldn't make it this year, you were missed and we look forward to seeing you next year


----------

